# A REAL gto for a change.



## cspnge (Feb 23, 2006)

*GTO restoration*

Just had a site that you guys might be interested in. It's a site dedicated to the restoration of a gto. www.geraldsgto.com


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

IBTL

That's quite inappropriate of you...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I own a REAL GTO, also. It's a 2004.:cool


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

I own a REAL GTO also 2006.


----------



## SDSU_GTO (Jan 17, 2006)

I own a REAL GTO as well. 2005.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice Rust bucket. I own Real GTO. 2004.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

cspnge said:


> Just had a site that you guys might be interested in. It's a site dedicated to the restoration of a gto. www.geraldsgto.com


We ALL own real GTOS...past and present...mine's a 2006


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Amen, bruthas and sistahs!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I need a location with more than 4 members though. Sorry


----------



## RIP GTO (Feb 26, 2006)

lolol


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Definitions of *Sea sponge (cspnge)* on the Web:


The sponges or poriferans (from Latin porus "pore" and ferre "to bear") are animals of the phylum Porifera. They are primative, sessile, mostly marine, waterdwelling filter feeders that pump water through their matrix to filter out particulates of food matter. Sponges are among the simplest of animals, with partially differentiated tissues but without muscles, nerves, and internal organs. In some ways they are closer to being a cell colony than multicellular organisms. ...
This would explain a great deal: Simple animals have very little gray matter to work with.

Enough Said!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

gto_lady04 said:


> Definitions of *Sea sponge* on the Web:
> 
> 
> The sponges or poriferans (from Latin porus "pore" and ferre "to bear") are animals of the phylum Porifera. They are primative, sessile, mostly marine, waterdwelling filter feeders that pump water through their matrix to filter out particulates of food matter. Sponges are among the simplest of animals, with partially differentiated tissues but without muscles, nerves, and internal organs. In some ways they are closer to being a cell colony than multicellular organisms. ...
> ...


:agree Way to go girlfriend!!!!


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

arty:


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Lol!!!


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

That was harsh


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Noraku_6.0L said:


> That was harsh


Well when children need discipline you give it to them!!!!  

Monica


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

CRACK that whip!!!! "Whose your mamma now son!":rofl:


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

haha that was better than a lock, but now i look retarded.... :rofl:


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

(Note to Kevin) Keep Monica on your good side:lol:
(dealernut) you mean 3 members and a Sea Sponge:lol: 
And I wonder if he is a fan of Sponge Bob Square Pants or just the national fan club President?


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey whatever shuts 'em up. I can't stand dealin' with rude and obnoxious idiots. They are just brain dead fools.

Monica


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

wow........I thought I was going to see a nice older GTO but all I saw was a jacked up bondo buggy........too bad


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> wow........I thought I was going to see a nice older GTO but all I saw was a jacked up bondo buggy........too bad


FUN QUOTE OF THE WEEK:
jacked up bondo buggy!
:cool


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

So a real GTO is a grocery getter with a big V8 stuffed in it and a few GTO badges, right?

So a real GTO is a grocery getter LeMans/Tempest with a big V8 stuffed in it an a few GTO badges, right?

So a real GTO is not a high line import with a big V8 stuffed in it and a few GTO badges, right?


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom said:


> So a real GTO is a grocery getter with a big V8 stuffed in it and a few GTO badges, right?
> 
> So a real GTO is a grocery getter LeMans/Tempest with a big V8 stuffed in it an a few GTO badges, right?
> 
> So a real GTO is not a high line import with a big V8 stuffed in it and a few GTO badges, right?



????


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

I've got 3 - '66, '70, '05. From my perspective they all have great similarities just incorporating 40 years of technological advances.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

DaveH said:


> I've got 3 - '66, '70, '05. From my perspective they all have great similarities just incorporating 40 years of technological advances.


:agree I couldn't agree with you more! GO GATORS!!!!


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Just in case anyone thinks I don't like older GTO's, I do and would love to have one along with several other cars. But after that little smack down on cspnge's commentary, I thought I might need to clear that up.

I just don't like people who think they can come here and trash the new generation GTO owners. Most understand this, but I still needed to say it.

Monica


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

I've owned "real GTOs" and currently drive a 2005. As far as I can see the "new" GTO is exactly what the "old" GTO was intended to be. That, plus the fact that my "new" GTO is better in every way then my "old" GTO. I liked my "old" GTO quite a bit, but I love my "new" GTO. That's the way I see it.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I think cspnge was just trying to get us all worked up.:cool


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> I think cspnge was just trying to get us all worked up.:cool



...and he succeeded.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> I think cspnge was just trying to get us all worked up.:cool



the best part is the car he posted isn't even his


----------



## cspnge (Feb 23, 2006)

*ahhhh you guys*

haha.. I can take a few shots at my expense 

There's nothing wrong with a little friendly opposing points of view.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

cspnge said:


> haha.. I can take a few shots at my expense
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a little friendly opposing points of view.


I hear ya!
Seriously, what do you drive? Any pics?:cool


----------



## cspnge (Feb 23, 2006)

*what do I drive?*

OH no! the dreaded question! Ok... I'm all for pokin' fun a little.. but I draw the line right here... I drive a ford escort  hahah... (I can only imagine the replies this point forward) but I bought it to repair because it was wrecked and really cheap. I'm in my senior year at college (short on money) and looking to do a semi restore on an 80 Trans Am (that I bought after highschool quite a few years ago) this summer. I'll be looking for a new car to finally put the ol escort to bed this summer, when I can find a decent paying job. I've always been a Trans Am fan, so maybe I'll hold out and see if a new model is on the way (by the looks of the camaro concept) but who knows.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

cspnge said:


> OH no! the dreaded question! Ok... I'm all for pokin' fun a little.. but I draw the line right here... I drive a ford escort  hahah... (I can only imagine the replies this point forward) but I bought it to repair because it was wrecked and really cheap. I'm in my senior year at college (short on money) and looking to do a semi restore on an 80 Trans Am (that I bought after highschool quite a few years ago) this summer. I'll be looking for a new car to finally put the ol escort to bed this summer, when I can find a decent paying job. I've always been a Trans Am fan, so maybe I'll hold out and see if a new model is on the way (by the looks of the camaro concept) but who knows.


So then in the future ANYONE coming in here and decides to drop a talk smack bomb, should at least OWN the affor mentioned vehicle.... Do you even have a die cast model???? that would extend a little clout.... but don't get your hopes up on how far it would extend with this group of GTO lovers.

MYSELF INCLUDED


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

:cool He dosn't even own a "TONKA" GTO.
How about pics of the 80 Trans Am, then?
If it's got a 301V8 have fun finding parts.:cool


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I wonder if he has spinners on the Escort? Judging from he mentallity, it really wouldn't surprise me!!!!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I wonder if he has spinners on the Escort? Judging from he mentallity, it really wouldn't surprise me!!!!


He!He!:lol: 
http://www.bumpstop.com/lowrider/escort.jpg


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> He!He!:lol:
> http://www.bumpstop.com/lowrider/escort.jpg


Oh my gawd!!! How did you ever find his car?!?!?!?:rofl:


----------



## cspnge (Feb 23, 2006)

*Spinners?*

To answer all of your questions... Yes I do have a diecast. No I don't have spinners on my escort but I have a set on the diecast. I have been thinking about selling the diecast, I've had many offers. The most recent is seven dollars and 35 cents with a pack of Jolly Ranchers included to sweeten the deal.

And for you "bondo buggy" fans, here's my project car....









It won't let me upload a larger file, it's posted in my profile a little larger.

Whoa! sweet escort PEARL JAM


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

cspnge said:


> To answer all of your questions... Yes I do have a diecast. No I don't have spinners on my escort but I have a set on the diecast. I have been thinking about selling the diecast, I've had many offers. The most recent is seven dollars and 35 cents with a pack of Jolly Ranchers included to sweeten the deal.
> 
> And for you "bondo buggy" fans, here's my project car....
> 
> ...


I'll give you $7.50...the pack of Jolly Ranchers AND my decoder ring from cracker jacks!!!!!


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

cspnge said:


> To answer all of your questions... Yes I do have a diecast. No I don't have spinners on my escort but I have a set on the diecast. I have been thinking about selling the diecast, I've had many offers. The most recent is seven dollars and 35 cents with a pack of Jolly Ranchers included to sweeten the deal.
> 
> And for you "bondo buggy" fans, here's my project car....
> 
> ...


 whatever you do don't wash it, the dirt that is holding it together may not hold!


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

purplehaze said:


> So then in the future ANYONE coming in here and decides to drop a talk smack bomb, should at least OWN the affor mentioned vehicle.... Do you even have a die cast model???? that would extend a little clout.... but don't get your hopes up on how far it would extend with this group of GTO lovers.
> 
> MYSELF INCLUDED


 
:agree I'm tired of people talking sh1t about these cars.:rofl:


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Wait, so this beautiful RWD V8 performance car that I get all the compliments on doesnt really exsist? Its Not real? How the hell am I getting to work, Im WAY creeped out here ****ers! HELP ME!


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

My fake GTO will eat your real GTO!!! Frankly I dont care if the emblem reads chevette on the side as long as it says LS2 underneath I'm a happy camper. In high school I put a tricked out 350 in a nissan 280z the car roasted all the rich kids in there beemers I was lovin every minute of it:lol:


----------



## RIP GTO (Feb 26, 2006)

The dead walk the earth...

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060302/FREE/60302001/1039


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

arty: -tastic. I wonder if it will in fact be cheaper than the current one?


----------

